# Blue buffalo basics for allergies?



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone used this dog food for their pitties with allergies? If so could yu tell me your experience and if you would recommend it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone with any info?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I really need help bfor I go waste like $50 on this food

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

My puppy had lose stool with blue buffalo. I don't give it to her no more


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Its overpriced for what u get. I can get a bag of Acana at the feed stor for just 5 bucks more and its a superior feed. I did feed TotW for a while before Diamond had all their recalls, but Odin looks and acts a lot better since I switched up.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

And acana is good for allergies? How big is the bag

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What kind of allergies? Acana is a better quality food, I went from 3 cups a day to 1 cup a day because its so much better quality when i switched from Blue Buffalo Wilderness to Acana pacifica. I don't know what your dog is allergic to so I cant say if it will help. You need to do trial and error, it takes at LEAST 6 weeks to see a real change on a food so getting a bag is not a problem, MAKE sure you SLOWLY go to the new food. Take a few days at serving 75% old kibbles and 25% new kibbles. Then a few more 50/50, then 25 old 75% new. I think I pay $70 for a 30lb bag?


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what kind of allergies she's got, just trying to trial it but I can't afford $70 for that, I can't really afford the blue buffalo

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

u gotta price shop cuz Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com has Acana for $61 and i just found it local for $55! but yeah its like 28.7lbs or something like that


----------



## LoveMyBully (Nov 15, 2012)

We use BB food and all three of our babies love it and each pup had different problems. Not anymore. Their hair is much softer and shinier and they have no more tummy troubles. Best food ever!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

LoveMyBully said:


> We use BB food and all three of our babies love it and each pup had different problems. Not anymore. Their hair is much softer and shinier and they have no more tummy troubles. Best food ever!


Just because a dog does well on a low quality food doesn't mean they are thriving. It also doesn't mean the nutritional value is supplying the dog what it needs to live healthy.

Some dogs do well entire lives on very cheap feed simply because their genetics have offered them a rock solid foundation of strong immunity and excellent digestive systems.

More often than not, however even these dogs break down over time and problems start to rise. A dog on cheap quality feed can develop seasonal allergies, skin and coat dryness or irritations, poor immune systems later in life, chronic infections, loose stool, feed related allergies such as ingredient specific, chronic ear infections, poor sight all the way up to death on VERY poor quality feeds.

Of course dogs can get these things out side of feed related however the risk is significantly increased with poor diet.

When someone says "best food ever" of course this is partially subjective but not so much as people seem to cling to as there is a very cut and dry, black and white difference between what is or isn't offering a dog the quality dietary needs to thrive.

Don't look for the AAFCO is just as much of a joke as any, corrupt and is often bought by feed companies to allow them to put on their bags approval.

However Blue from a nutritional value stand point is far from the "best food ever". Over priced garbage, the company spends more in loopholes and advertising than it does quality of ingredients.


----------

